# Cage Gladiators @ Liverpool Olympia 4th October!



## London

Buy Tickets Here










Buy Tickets Here
​


----------



## JonnyH

already got mine. my instructor Andrew Fisher is up agaisnt paul saas.. =)


----------



## JayC

JonnyH said:


> already got mine. my instructor Andrew Fisher is up agaisnt paul saas.. =)


Good luck :laugh:

What style is your instructor?


----------



## Si-K

Marc, Jay shall we have the pleasure of your fine company????, anyone else in the area welcome:happy:

Sounds like Sass has a challenge - I shall say no more about his skills!!!!.


----------



## marc

This weekend eek...i may be baby sitting i'll have to check with the boss

Edit; Is it this sunday, if so it should be cool


----------



## marc

All sorted got my ticket cageside baby!!!

Whos coming???


----------



## Si-K

C U at 7pm (tonight) its on Saturday as discussed:rolleyes:


----------



## spitfire

Im very jealous dudes. ive only ever seen one mma show live. and i was too pissed to see what was happening.


----------



## marc

Fight Card

1. 73kg Neil Fraser v Aaron Wilkinson

Sinclair Ultimate Fighting Academy Wolfslair Liverpool

0-0-0 0-0-0

2. 62kg James Williams v Jay McGuiness

Team warrior MMA Next Generation

1-0-0 3-0-0

3. 73kg Peter Jones v Mick Bowman

Dogs of war Wolfslair

0-1-0 0-1-0

4. 77kg Russell Burns v Danny Withington

Outcasts MMA Next Generation

0-1-0 0-0-0

5. 84kg Andy Wadsworth v Carl Noon

Powerbeck Sinclair Ultimate Fighting Academy

1-2-0 0-0-0

6. 77kg Mark Mills v Jay Gladden

Outcasts MMA Team Kaobon

1-1-0 4 - 0 - 0

7. Jnr Kye Mellow v Jack McGann

Outcasts MMA Wolfslair

8. 66kg Ashleigh Grimshaw v Mick Sinclair

London Pancrase Predators Manchester

4-4-1 4 - 2 - 0

9. 70kg Ross Pearson v Abdul Mohamed

Warrior Promotions Wolfslair

8 - 2 - 0 14 - 6 - 3

Vacant British Light Heavyweight Title

Co-Main Event

10. 93kg Kevin Thompson v Marc Goddard

Whitehaven MMA Team Supreme

8 - 0 - 0 7 - 6 - 1

11. 70kg Tim Radcliffe v Rob Sinclair

Team Nova Forca Predators Manchester

4 - 1 - 0 4 - 1 - 0

12. 70kg Andrew Fisher v Paul Sass

Outcasts MMA Next Generation Liverpool

3 - 1 - 0 4 - 0 - 0

Main Event

13. HW Ricco Rodriguez v Rob Broughton

American Fightclub Golden Glory UK

31 - 9 - 1 9 - 3 - 1


----------



## Si-K

Jack McGann - Wolfs...are you sure, has he jumped camps???


----------



## Freefighters_Sam

I wish i was going to this so much! I did something silly, and bought a new car. Now I have no money at all!!! grrr

have fun anyway...


----------



## marc

Si-K said:


> Jack McGann - Wolfs...are you sure, has he jumped camps???


No he's always been wolfslair he's the owners son...who are you thinking of?


----------



## marc

Just heard Quinton Rampage Jackson, Cheick Kongo, Mike Bisping, Terry Etim, Paul kelly and Paul Taylor all ringside at Cage Gladiators tonight....Sweet


----------



## Si-K

dude...

Hope you got a good car as you missed a Sassannnglllleeeeeee, baby.

Sass the man I can't believe he pulled it off again...other guy had good ground skills as well....good night OOOOWWWWWWW, back at ya QUENTIN:laugh:


----------



## salmirza

results please anyone?


----------



## marc

Ive highlighted the winners in Red, sorry cant remember who won by what, i'll get the full results up later, paul sass did win once again by triangle to make it something like 1million triangles in a row...Well done to all the next gen lads who had a great night, also well done to Mick Bowman and a big thanks to marc stanton (stant) for sorting the Top quality Tickets

73kg Neil Fraser v Aaron Wilkinson

Sinclair Ultimate Fighting Academy Wolfslair Liverpool

0-0-0 0-0-0

2. 62kg James Williams v Jay McGuiness

Team warrior MMA Next Generation

1-0-0 3-0-0

3. 73kg Peter Jones v Mick Bowman

Dogs of war Wolfslair

0-1-0 0-1-0

4. 77kg Russell Burns v Danny Withington

Outcasts MMA Next Generation

0-1-0 0-0-0

5. 84kg Andy Wadsworth v Carl Noon

Powerbeck Sinclair Ultimate Fighting Academy

1-2-0 0-0-0

6. 77kg Mark Mills v Jay Gladden

Outcasts MMA Team Kaobon

1-1-0 4 - 0 - 0

7. Jnr Kye Mellow v Jack McGann

Outcasts MMA Wolfslair

8. 66kg Ashleigh Grimshaw v Mick Sinclair

London Pancrase Predators Manchester

4-4-1 4 - 2 - 0

9. 70kg Ross Pearson v Abdul Mohamed

Warrior Promotions Wolfslair

8 - 2 - 0 14 - 6 - 3

Vacant British Light Heavyweight Title

Co-Main Event

10. 93kg Kevin Thompson v Marc Goddard

Whitehaven MMA Team Supreme

8 - 0 - 0 7 - 6 - 1

11. 70kg Tim Radcliffe v Rob Sinclair

Team Nova Forca Predators Manchester

4 - 1 - 0 4 - 1 - 0

12. 70kg Andrew Fisher v Paul SassOutcasts MMA Next Generation Liverpool

3 - 1 - 0 4 - 0 - 0

Main Event

13. HW Ricco Rodriguez v Rob Broughton

American Fightclub Golden Glory UK

31 - 9 - 1 9 - 3 - 1

Edit: Just as an aside the Marc goddard fight didnt happen due to Ross 'the boss' mason being brutally attacked, marc was informed Ross had died (which was not true) - ross and marc goddard are very good friends, so marc travelled back to be with Ross's family instead of fighting....which is more than understandable....I wish Ross a speedy recovery


----------



## marc

http://www.hurtbusiness.com/hbreports22.htm

Full report


----------



## spitfire

Just heard about Ross Mason on the tv new's. He is in intensive care but look's like he will be coming through it in the next couple of day's.

Some how the news ended up talking about cage fighting being barbaric. The fact that Ross Mason is in hospital due to violence has absolutely nothing to do with the happening's inside a pro mma fight.

All the best to Mason and his kin.


----------



## JonnyH

Was a Hell of a Night, Some Good Fights Like, And ARGHHHHHHH Not The Sass!!! and the bloody announcer "Fisher from Doncaster"??? erm.. Sunderland Mate.. was Sitting Just Behind the camera crew on middle balcony in the centre, was good seats like.


----------



## Si-K

Thought Jay Mc arm bar was cool as well - the guy who tapped was laughing with his corner men as it heppened sooo fast he just did not have a chance...look of pure wonder on his face.


----------



## salmirza

bloody hell; thats aweful news about ross hope he gets well soon


----------

